# In the mail today



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I found a package and in the package I found these....










from GAM. She's a sock knitting diva, with a generous heart. 

Thank you!


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

wowzers those are beautiful!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Lana has been very generous with me too.

I am just returning the favor. 

Plus I am a psycho sock knitter, who cannot stop. :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Here they are on, fit perfectly!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It makes me so happy to see them on your skinny little get-away sticks.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Lol gam!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Aren't those pretty!!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow! Those are beautiful!!!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

So pretty!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

very nice


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

those are beautiful socks!! what yarn did you use???

the bookshelf--I always think it would be a fun thread to have people take a picture of a row of books on their bookshelf. Tells ya a lot about a person to see their titles.


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

Sock envy here! Love them!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I love that yarn, GAM! Lucky Pakalana!

Wyld: I'm the same way. If I see a picture that shows a bookcase, my eyes are usually drawn first to the book titles .... unless there is fiber in the way!!

Look at any one of my bookshelves and the first thing you'll see is the dust!!!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow! Beautiful...

Don't you wonder about people who don't HAVE bookshelves? Sick...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

At my house we have the public bookshelves, in the livingroom.
That contains all the Classics of fiction and the reference library.
Oh, and the Chilton manuals, which I guess are also 'reference'.

In the diningroom there is another bookshelf containing all the cookbooks, homebrewing, winemaking, canning, cheesemaking, etc. books.

Then in the bedrooms everyone has their own 'personal' books.
Every bedroom in the house has a bookshelf, or more than one. 

Yes! I do wonder about people who dont have ANY books in their house. 
Also, people who do not get ANY magazines. I mean, hmm? 

How can you NOT have at least a couple of cookbooks and a holy text of some variety in your house? It seems strange to me. LOL.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm with you GAM. The only room that doesn't contain books is our laundry room.

In the kitchen is a bookshelf 8' long and about 6.5' high ( 7 shelves). In the living room is part of my fiber books (floor to ceiling about 2' wide). There are multiple bookshelves in each of the bedrooms and of course book racks in the bathrooms. Heck, even the landing on the stairway has a bookshelf.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Books and/or bookshelves in every room including laundry room which is also the downstairs bathroom.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

LOL I'd thought about that, with the books. Gives a pretty eclectic view, which we are. 

The only thing I've really decluttered in the books are cookbooks. There was a disturbing time in the culinary world about 1955-1964. I've kept one for a picture that it contains. The recipe is for a Jellied Meatloaf. Served cold, it's a beautiful meatloaf that happens to be encased in clear, unflavored gelatin.
Someone thought this up, someone thought it was a good idea to publish it and you know that somewhere, someone made it for their family. Personally, if my meatloaf has a clear, gelatinous coating and wiggles like that....it's been in the fridge too long. 

That said, I've gotten my best beef stew recipe from the same book series.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, so I think we should all take pictures of our feet with handmade socks (if we've got 'em) propped up on our bookshelves. Tee-hee. Do I have to dust first?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever that was my first thought too. That means I have to clean the shelf and dust the books.


----------

